# Used kayak gear in Boulder - pogies, skirts, drytops, paddles, etc.



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

Come check out our quality used kayaking accessories that are selling at great prices. We have spray skirts, Paddles, Drytops, pogies, and more. 

we also have some great deals on used kayaks. 

3600 Arapahoe Ave. 
Boulder Co 80303
720-239-2179


----------

